# Mixing frogs



## Robpiersen (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey guys I have a peron frog and a brown tree frog just wanted to know if these species are compatible in one tank or if they could turn aggressive any help or info would be great cheers


----------



## Bushman (Sep 23, 2014)

I recommend keeping different species of frog (and herps generally) seperately. 
If different species _are_ kept together, they need to be given plenty of room and cover to co-habit peacefully. They should also be of similar sizes and of course have no predator/prey relationship.


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Sep 23, 2014)

And also be from the same region too. You dont want to mox a desert frog with a rainforest one. If there individual care needs cant be met I wouldnt try. 
I mention this at the top of the list as I had someone ask if she could keep a knobtail gecko with her frogs. She was serious. And just didn't want to buy another tank.


----------



## NickGeee (Sep 23, 2014)

I had a large tank with both spotted marsh frogs and brown tree frogs (both temperate species), and I had both species breeding and flourishing for years.


----------



## Robpiersen (Sep 23, 2014)

From what I've read they are both from similar region I think one can live further south and they are both same size. Just wasn't sure if it was a good idea both are tree frogs just wondered if species would make a huge difference


----------



## Jazzz (Oct 9, 2014)

I have heard of perons killing other frogs in a tank through toxicity, some frogs just arent compatible with one another. 

I keep mags and gtf together perfectly fine.


----------

